# spült seine Antwort



## German_lover

Hola:

¿Qué significa "spült eine Antwort"?

Es un fragmento de un libro llamada Eskandar que trata sobre un niño de Irak.





Yo lee he buscado un equivalente de "desechar".





Gracias.

Un saludo,
Lucie


----------



## bwprius

El verbo es "*hinunterspülen*".

Este verbo existe en alemán, y lo recoge el Duden: Duden | Wörterbuch*hinunterspuelen*

Pero ninguno de los significados que da el Duden, es aplicable en este contexto (1. nach [dort] unten spülen, schwemmen; 2. hastig, in wenigen Zügen trinken; 3. mithilfe eines Getränks hinunterschlucken).

Aunque hay cierto parecido entre el "*hinunterspülen*" de tu ejemplo y el *3er signficado* del Duden, si bien la dirección de la acción es inversa; me refiero a que las palabras no son arrastradas garganta abajo sino al revés, salen de la boca con la misma rapidez y facilidad.

En la misma manera que alguien recita unos versos del Corán, el tal Eskandar recita su respuesta.


----------



## susanainboqueixon

En mi opinión se trata de un error. Debe ser "spult" del verbo "spulen" - o bien "abspulen" o bien "herunterspulen". Porque esos verbos sí tienen el significado de "recitar" (de manera automática). 

Saludos,
Susana


----------



## bwprius

susanainboqueixon said:


> En mi opinión se trata de un error. Debe ser "spult" del verbo "spulen" - o bien "abspulen" o bien "herunterspulen". Porque esos verbos sí tienen el significado de "recitar" (de manera automática).
> 
> Saludos,
> Susana


Totalmente de acuerdo. Lo pensé también pero no me atreví a dudar de la versión impresa de la pregunta.

Añadir que "spulen" viene de "Spule" que es "bobina", como aquellas bobinas grandes de los magnetófonos de antaño ...


----------



## German_lover

susanainboqueixon said:


> En mi opinión se trata de un error. Debe ser "spult" del verbo "spulen" - o bien "abspulen" o bien "herunterspulen". Porque esos verbos sí tienen el significado de "recitar" (de manera automática).
> 
> Saludos,
> Susana


 Hola: 

He revisado el fragmento en el libro de Amazon y debo decir que tenéis razón, se trata del verbo hinunterspulen. Aún así no aparece en ningún diccionario.

Pero "herunterspulen" tampoco existe.

"Opium? Wo hatte er denn das nun wieder her?, schrimpft der Mullah.
Eskandar spult seine Antwort hinunter, als würde er einen Spruch aus dem Koran aufsagen".


----------



## Tonerl

*Herunterspulen:*
*etwas anteilnahmslos, routiniert und schnell vortragen, vorspielen,, etwas monoton hersagen, ein Referat herunterspulen  *

_*Eskandar spult seine Antwort hinunter, als würde er einen Spruch aus dem Koran aufsagen 

Eskandar gibt seine Antwort: 
„routiniert und schnell/anteilnahmslos/monoton“, als würde er einen Spruch aus dem Koran aufsagen *_


----------



## German_lover

Tonerl said:


> *Herunterspulen:*
> *etwas anteilnahmslos, routiniert und schnell vortragen, vorspielen,, etwas monoton hersagen, ein Referat herunterspulen  *
> 
> _*Eskandar spult seine Antwort hinunter, als würde er einen Spruch aus dem Koran aufsagen
> 
> Eskandar gibt seine Antwort:
> „routiniert und schnell/anteilnahmslos/monoton“, als würde er einen Spruch aus dem Koran aufsagen *_


 Vielen Dank.


----------

